# Im still new but heres my collection!



## spark999 (Jun 4, 2014)

All but three were purchased at Garage sales this year, than I got hooked.
Im still learning about them and building my collection, I would gladly listen to any info on them or advice.
Thanks


http://s792.photobucket.com/user/spark999/library/Flashlights


----------



## Conte (Jun 4, 2014)

What's that big square ceiling light thing ?


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 4, 2014)

A Novatac at a garage sale? Best I can do here is a busted up Maglite or maybe an Eveready. Captain.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 5, 2014)

jabe1 said:


> A Novatac at a garage sale? Best I can do here is a busted up Maglite or maybe an Eveready. Captain.



i agree.

as to the Surefire 6P you bought, that's a solid platform (host) to mod. have you been enlightened about P60 modules and McClicky switches and so on yet?

edit: if you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for the 6P?


----------



## darkmagik828 (Jun 8, 2014)

jabe1 said:


> A Novatac at a garage sale? Best I can do here is a busted up Maglite or maybe an Eveready. Captain.



Seems very interesting I think the best I can find around me is a harbor freight flashlight


----------



## spark999 (Sep 2, 2014)

tobrien said:


> i agree.
> 
> as to the Surefire 6P you bought, that's a solid platform (host) to mod. have you been enlightened about P60 modules and McClicky switches and so on yet?
> 
> edit: if you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for the 6P?




I paid 3 dollars for it, Sorry for delay


----------



## spark999 (Sep 2, 2014)

Conte said:


> What's that big square ceiling light thing ?




I know im very delayed but the square light is a 2300 lumen LED office light, I paid 8 at a charity auction than I sold it.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 4, 2014)

spark999 said:


> I paid 3 dollars for it, Sorry for delay



no worries. You can't argue with a $3 6P no matter what! congrats on the score and welcome to the addiction haha


----------



## richardcpf (Sep 5, 2014)

Spyder Arctic... great laser, if bought before the crazy price increase.


----------

